# Regarding Long Term Visit Pass



## gourav_india

Hi,

I recently moved to Singapore and got a job offer of 95k which comes to around SGD 7917 PM. I have a small kid of 1 month and my wife is staying in India. She will join me sometime in Nov-Dec this year. My parents also wants to come to support my wife for babycare for 3-4 months so will require Long Term Visit pass but since I am P2 pass holder, its difficult to get it. But I am still thinking of applying for it.

So are there any possibility of getting it since I am on border line of P1 pass (8K). Also has any P2 pass holder got long term passes for their parents. 

Also please share any other possibility of taking my parents in Singapore for 3-4 mnths.


----------



## beppi

Only P1 pass holders can apply for an LTVP for their parents.
The regulation is clear and there is no space for exceptions.
Source: Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower
Your parents are free to come on a regular tourist visa (SVP), which can be up to 90 days.

(Since the rule was changed recently and the old rule still apllies to those who got their LTVP before the change, there might still be P2 pass holders with parents in Singapore - but this won't help you.)


----------



## simonsays

to add to Beppi, those who got LTVP for parents, before the rule change, can continue, as long as the person doesn't change job

If they change job, the new rules kick in, so the parent's LTVP gets revoked.

No, you don't have any option. In fact, when you file, it will pop up saying 'you are not eligible for LTVP'


----------



## gourav_india

ecureilx said:


> to add to Beppi, those who got LTVP for parents, before the rule change, can continue, as long as the person doesn't change job
> 
> If they change job, the new rules kick in, so the parent's LTVP gets revoked.
> 
> No, you don't have any option. In fact, when you file, it will pop up saying 'you are not eligible for LTVP'


Thanks for providing me this information.
@Beppi : Can I apply for SVP on my own or will require help from Sg PR or Citizen to do it for me. 

Also do I need to directly apply for SVP or need to apply for tourist visa and then get it converted to SVP.


----------



## simonsays

you need Singpass to apply on your own, which you will not have.

You can engage a travel agent, who can do it for you. Many TAs here do it. Alternate, apply at the Singapore mission near you.

SVP - in Singapore is actually Tourist / Social visa, there is no other visa here for Tourist/Social visits

ICA - Nationals of Assessment Level I Countries


----------



## simonsays

pimodi said:


> Policy is change from time to time, may be u like to directly check with ICA


which policy ?


----------



## Chi Chai

Hi,
My I'm a foreigner and my boyfriend is a Singaporean. We're planning to ROM soon. Can we apply for Long Term Visit pass if we just got married? Can he apply for me if he is still in National Service? Hoping someone can answer my questions..
Thanks...


----------



## beppi

You can APPLY for an LTVP after you marry - but that doesn't mean you'll get one.
First, they'll check if yours is a marriage of convenience (i.e. for the sole purpose of getting a visa). To disprove this, you need to show that you had a real relationship for some time. Collect any flight ticket, hotel receipt and pictures of trips you did together or when you visited each other!
Second, they will check whether he can provide your living expenses (because you are not allowed to work on an LTVP). As an NS man, this is not possible - so you need to wait until he has started working again. He needs a base salary of S$2700/month or more to get you an LTVP.


----------



## BBCWatcher

ICA might be OK with an independently wealthy NS man who has sufficiently large and reliable non-employment financial income acting as a sponsor. Also, NS men receive a minimum of S$480 per month while serving (current figure), and that would count toward an income minimum.

Thus, active national service is probably not _completely_ incompatible with sponsoring a spouse for an LTVP. Most NS men don't receive S$2300+ in independent, non-employment monthly income, though. (Though a fair share of them are wealthy, and that percentage is increasing as Singaporeans grow in wealth.)


----------



## Chi Chai

Thanks BBC Watcher and beppi!!
So I can just go and try to apply for LTVP though we've been together for less than 3 years?Are there anymore pass that I can try applying so that I can stay with him in Singapore? Thanks... Its a really big help.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher: If the guy is in NS, i.e. First call, he is not going to be get any LTVP tied to him

From my experience, a minimum of one year of marriage, plus a pay of about 3,000 is expected, to get LTVP if the person is a low income earner.

Ch Chi: being together for 3 years don't count, especially since you are from PH/Asia

For other countries, living together - can be a case by case approval, as cohabitation. (PS: Beppi: the living together thing doesn't apply for ASIAN Passport holders, strictly .. ) 

BTW, how old is your BF ?

As of now, you can only avail of the normal arrival visa, and once you get ROM, you could apply for extension of visa, for upto 90 days.

You can try for LTVP, and see how it goes.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I agree it's unlikely, but some NS men can meet the income requirement. Whether that's enough for ICA is a separate question.


----------

